# No real pains during 2 ww?Is this a bad sign?



## fsc (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi there

Just on my first ICSI cycle. Had my ET on Saturday- transferred 2 precious embies 3 days after egg collection and this week I'm off work and trying to relax. I have had a few niggling pains and some minor stitch like pain down one side but no real cramps or anything like that.. feel a bit bloated and sore boobs but think that may be the pessaries... other than that I feel quite back to normal- during this 2 ww my mind is thinking allsorts - do some people not get really severe AF pains and still go on to get a BFP? feel a bit like my AF may arrive any time ( really hoping it won't) but generally feel quite fine.

Thanks and all the best to you all x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Some women may notice some pain/cramping and other symptoms, as you describe, but this can usually be put down to the EC and ET procedures and your body settling back down after all the drugs and being poked/prodded around...and then the HCG injection which you had before EC and the progesterone support during 2ww.

The HCG jab is basically same hormone as released from implanted embryo, can stay in your body for up to 14 days and cause pg and period like symptoms...as can the progesterone support.

Some women get these symptoms...some get little to nothing at all.  There are no hard and fast rules, each woman is different and each treatment cycle can vary.

I know it's hard, been through enough 2ww's to empathise with you but try not to over analyse anything, or nothing as the case may be, as no way of knowing.  I've been pg 6 times and never had any inkling (4 naturally and 2 through treatment).

If you had a day 3 transfer on Saturday then you're only 4dp3dt (4 days past 3 day transfer), your embies are only 7 days old so very early days.  Only once embie reaches blastocyst at 5 days old is it ready to begin implanting, usually around 24 hours later, so when 6 days old and it can happen anytime until they're around 12 days old.

If you use the search tool, especially looking for threads on the 2ww board, you will find literally 100's of posts/threads asking the same/similar question as you as it's a very frequently asked concern.

Good luck   
Natasha


----------



## fsc (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks so much Natasha for your sound advice.. much appreciated. I'll have a look on the threads for the 2 ww. Wishing you all the best in your journey xx


----------

